# Night sights for a Glock?



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

When I bought the pistol it didn't come with night sights so I want to add them. Who makes the best, ie: brightest, longest lasting, best made night sights for a Glock? Thanks.


----------



## Ntx13 (Aug 26, 2013)

I've run trijicon night sights on glocks for several years and have really liked them. They are definitely an option to consider.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

I have also have trijicon on my Glocks, and they work very well.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Go to Glock website, in warranty section print out work order and specify night sights. Send slide to Glock with check for $57.00. They will install Glock night sights and the best deal you will find anywhere. 


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Aero-Tek


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Check out the AO XS Express Sites: http://www.xssights.com/index.php?nID=sights&cID=Sights&pID=sights&sID=handgun


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the XS Big Dot 24/7 sights on several of my Glocks......they are very easy to see under ALL lighting conditions. Also, you might want to look into the TRUGLO TFO sights.......They are very bright as well.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I have the TruGlo TFO's and the Trijicon HD's......IMO, the Trijicon HD's are hands down the winner.These sights are on my Glock 34 that I shoot IDPA with.I also have the standard Trijicon night sights on my Glock 23.
The big front sight of the HD's make a world of difference when fast sight acquisition is needed.

http://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product1.php?id=HDNS

Keep in mind that different people shoot different ways.I shoot with both eyes open and concentrate on my front sight and then target.You may have to try a couple different sights to find what works best for you.


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

HELOLT said:


> I have also have trijicon on my Glocks, and they work very well.


 ^^^this^^^


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've got Heinie Straight eights on mine: just the best one I've found, personal opinion of course...


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Flat Trout said:


> Go to Glock website, in warranty section print out work order and specify night sights. Send slide to Glock with check for $57.00. They will install Glock night sights and the best deal you will find anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


This sounds like a very good idea. I'm not sure if they're the brightest but they'd at least be factory original and the least expensive option.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Wolf6151 said:


> This sounds like a very good idea. I'm not sure if they're the brightest but they'd at least be factory original and the least expensive option.


When I sent my slide to Glock I asked them who made their night sights. Glock tech told me Glock made the sight but not the illumination tube, wouldn't say who.

Research around different forums "suggests" the tubes are from Meprolight (Israeli company). Now this is for the $57.00 night sights that Glock will install if you send in your slide. I think you can also have Trijicon tubes installed but not sure of the price.

If you are not a Georgia resident it's a flat $57.00 and Glock pays the return shipping. Their warranty sheet specifies overnight via FedEx or UPS. That would be correct if sending a complete firearm. I sent mine UPS Ground but it was slide only. They returned it second day air. If you do send a complete firearm, they will test fire.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am running Meprolights on my 17 and will be installing the Trijicon HD's on my 23 next week. My 23 was made in 1995 and has Meprolights. They are pretty dim now but still usable.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> I am running Meprolights on my 17 and will be installing the Trijicon HD's on my 23 next week. My 23 was made in 1995 and has Meprolights. They are pretty dim now but still usable.


Good call ! I think you'll like the HD's.Out of all my sights...Truglo TFO's,standard nite sight Trijicon's and Warren Tactical Sevigny Comp sights......the HD's are the fastest for me.Of course I'm running them on a Glock 34 that is tricked out.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I have the TruGlo TFO for my G17, it really is bright day and night. But I am not sure about long term durability, though. I have factory night sights on other guns, which is a mixed of Trijicon and Metrolight. All are solid.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Good call ! I think you'll like the HD's.Out of all my sights...Truglo TFO's,standard nite sight Trijicon's and Warren Tactical Sevigny Comp sights......the HD's are the fastest for me.Of course I'm running them on a Glock 34 that is tricked out.


My buddy is running the HD's on his 19 and I really like them. That's why they are going on my 23 that I converted to 9mm.


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

This is just my opinion:

Night sights are useless unless it is pitch black. If there is any ambient light, they are just like any other sight.

I do like the Trijicon HD's because they have a big day glow orange or yellow dot around the tritium insert...makes the front sight easy to pick up in any light.

I have them on my carry gun (glock 23c) and compete with that gun occasionally.

TS


----------



## JCrow (May 31, 2013)

I run the Trijicon HD on mine. They glow good in the dark and I really like the large orange dot up front. A little pricey but I'm happy with them.


----------



## JCrow (May 31, 2013)

Trijicon HD in the dark.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I sent my slide in today ...

The reviews on the night sights from the factory put me over the top

$57 dollar upgrade from the factory, with shipping ... to easy ....

The 1911 is ridding shotgun again with me .... I think she missed the attention


----------

